# Atlantic Moonfish- any good for eating?



## LUPilot

Went fishing with a friend on base at Charlie pier this morning. We were one group of several catching decent sized Atlantic moonfish. We kept ours and filleted it but was curious if any has eaten them and if they are any good?
I'm using my phone so I can't link a Photo but the link below will show you what we caught. 

http://www.thejump.net/id/atlantic-moonfish.htm

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chris V

They probably arent bad. The moonfish looks very similar to the lookdown, which is more abundant in our area and are often confused with one another. I've eaten Lookdowns before and thought they were good but just have very little meat on them


----------



## LUPilot

Yeah it took us a while to determine what it was. We ended up getting decent little fillets off of it and fried them up. They were very moist and very flaky/soft fillets. Really very good eating.


----------

